# Regurgitating?



## Abbey (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help. My cockapoo is 14 weeks old and seems completely healthy. However last night she brought her food back up about 2 hours after eating, it wasn't much and looked just like undigested food. She had been running around and playing with my nieces so I just put it down to the excitement. She has just done it again this morning, again about 2 hours after eating and it was only about 5 pieces of undigested kibble. She's happy and playful otherwise and is still pooing normally. Has anybody else had this problem? Is there anything I should be doing? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello abbey. I am no expert and only have my experience with my own poo, barney, who is 9 months old. He also has bought food up (and eaten it again!) that hasn't yet been digested, or if he has had too much water and then gone back to being very active. They are just like adults really, if I had a big meal then went to the gym or something, it would make me feel nauseous. I wouldn't worry about it but try to keep him a bit calmer after food.

Is he eating his food super fast?


----------



## Abbey (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Libby tried to eat it back up too! She does sometimes eat quite quickly especially when she's been excited. I've since tried to make her slow down a bit and kept her quiet for half an hour or so after eating and she hasn't done it since so fingers crossed!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

The trainer at puppy school advised me to get a big stone and put it in his food bowl with his food. The idea is that they have to work to get at the food so they eat more slowly. I did this for several months with barney and it really helped to slow him down so he digested his food rather than just inhailing it! Of course, when he started to have frozen chicken wings, he HAD to slow up.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You could try putting it on a dinner plate so just scatter in your kitchen and have them work for it or in a kong x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They have special bowls that make them eat slower the pet stores down here carry them.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine regurgitate now and again. They eat it back up again and sometimes they swap!!!!!


----------

